# What are your projects for August and how are you doing on them?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

As usual, I seem to be far behind on my projects, including posting a new thread for August projects.  July's thread did give me some incentive to get busy on the jobs waiting, so I'm hoping August's will do the same. Some of the projects on my list will be carry-overs from July, some will be new this month.

Get my hearth and wood stove installed while the weather is still dry and sunny.
Get the posts pulled and used at home.
Put up the $20 swimming pool I bought Friday.
Keep up with the garden and plant for fall. (keeping up, but need to do the planting)
Get the rest of the orchard trees penned safely and plant the last apple tree that I've been neglecting. (one down, 7 to go)
Finish cleaning out the last deep bedded stall and keep the barn clean/neat. (done!!!!!! with the last stall, now it needs spread out where it was dumped in the pasture so I'll have grass growing from the seeds in the bedding - some of this is done)
Shop for new insurance on the vehicles and house - need farm insurance and my car insurance just went up again by 50% over the last 6 month period.
Build a new chicken pen and move all the rabbitry stuff out of the shed so it can be a hen house. (Got the new netting on the old pen and all the hens are corralled at last, but need to get the new one finished to relieve overcrowding)
Mend all my hoses and start sprinkling the grass. (all regular hoses except one are fixed, still ahve some soakers to fix - need more hose mender kits to finish the job. Bought another hose and sprinkler at a garage sale for .75 total, been sprinkling some of the grass)
Build a hay shed - at least one, really need more, but let's not get carried away. Base is leveled, lumber sorted for the walls)
Finish sorting out the storage room and get rid of at least 5 big bags or totes of stuff I no longer need. (2 small sacks taken to Goodwill - lots more to go)
Organize the books again and pick out the ones that are duplicates or no longer needed here - sell, trade or give away those I don't need. List homesteading type books on Barter Board here. (sorting started, need to post a few books tonight)
Get the pile of lumber, the saddle, 2 toolboxes, and other assorted items *OUT OF MY DINING ROOM!!!*...also the old hearth pad out of the kitchen nook, and lots of other stuff taken to where they really need to be.  (moved the lumber <sigh>)
Organize the shelf in my master bedroom closet. (done)
Do my mending. (ongoing)

I'm sure there are more jobs to add to the list, but that's enough for the next 20 days, don't you think, lol?

So, what are the rest of you up to this month? How are you doing on the projects you have on your list? Please post your lists and progress here...maybe you'll be the inspiration for another of us in the procrastination mode (like me)!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Take clothes and other non-used items to the Goodwill store.
Clean junk off the piano and kitchen cabinets.
Get my bathroom & bedroom organized.
Get the fridge door repaired and an estimate on the air duct work we need done.

If I can get those done, I'll consider August a success. I'm working with no energy reserves whatsoever!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Get the wallpaper finished in the upstairs hall. (DH thinks it's going to take several months!! My only delay right now is having to wait 2 days between hanging the liner and putting up the paper. I'm also waiting for the paper to come in.)

Even though it's almost time to stop wearing them, I need to try and take in my good shorts. I've lost almost 30 pounds and only have one pair of good shorts that fit. The others look like clown shorts and I have to wear a belt with them!

Go to Salvation Army and see if I can find some tops that fit (see above).

Try and use up all my frozen tomatoes canning salsa, spaghetti sauce, and pizza sauce.

Continue canning pickles.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Cindy, Congrats on the weight loss! While you're at the salvation army, why don't you see what you can find for fall, too? It's right around the corner. Are you at your goal, or will you be needing a new wardrobe for winter, too?!

Manygoats ~ that's quite a list! I wish I could get that ambitious and specific!! My main goal for what is left of August is to get back on track with my decluttering/cleaning. Although I don't have a detailed plan at the moment. I'm too exhausted!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Get my hearth and wood stove installed while the weather is still dry and sunny.
Get the posts pulled and used at home. (went over and jacked half the posts out of the ground - now need to remove the wire and clips so I can haul them out - brought a few posts home and used tehm in the orchard around the trees)
Put up the $20 swimming pool I bought Friday. (brought it home, dd is leveling a 12 ft area for it)
Keep up with the garden and plant for fall. (keeping up, but need to do the planting)
Get the rest of the orchard trees penned safely and plant the last apple tree that I've been neglecting. (got the tree planted, posts put up around 3 1/2 trees - halfway there)
Finish cleaning out the last deep bedded stall and keep the barn clean/neat. (done!!!!!! with the last stall, now it needs spread out where it was dumped in the pasture so I'll have grass growing from the seeds in the bedding - some of this is done)
Shop for new insurance on the vehicles and house - need farm insurance and my car insurance just went up again by 50% over the last 6 month period.
Build a new chicken pen and move all the rabbitry stuff out of the shed so it can be a hen house. (Got the new netting on the old pen and all the hens are corralled at last, but need to get the new one finished to relieve overcrowding)
Mend all my hoses and start sprinkling the grass. (all regular hoses except one are fixed, still have some soakers to fix - bought the hose menders for those. Bought another hose and sprinkler at a garage sale for .75 total [they work perfectly], been sprinkling some of the grass. 
Build a hay shed - at least one, really need more, but let's not get carried away. Base is leveled, lumber sorted for the walls, plans made for the roof)
Finish sorting out the storage room and get rid of at least 5 big bags or totes of stuff I no longer need. (2 small sacks taken to Goodwill - one in car to go - lots more to sort through)
Organize the books again and pick out the ones that are duplicates or no longer needed - sell, trade or give away those I don't need. List homesteading type books on Barter Board here. (sorting started, need to post a few books - get sidetracked reading)
Get the pile of lumber, the saddle, 2 toolboxes, and other assorted items *OUT OF MY DINING ROOM!!!*...also the old hearth pad out of the kitchen nook, and lots of other stuff taken to where they really need to be.  (moved the lumber <sigh>)
Organize the shelf in my master bedroom closet. (done)
Do my mending. (ongoing)
Added - make flyers and post horse for sale on Craig's List, etc.

So, I've planted the last apple tree, pounding in posts around roughly half of the trees, jacked over 30 posts out of the ground and brought home 5 - didn't have the rest of the tools I needed to get the wire off the posts I jacked in the fenceline, and it was just too hot to keep going on the 2nd fenceline. I'm going to be working the next few days, and then trying to get over and get more of the T-posts and clips home. I also brought home a "new" loveseat and chair for the living room along with the pool, so I have another project to do - rearrange the house again to fit the new furniture in. Today, I'm working on the storage room again - need to finish it to move Christmas decorations from the den into the storage room, so I can move some of the stuff from my dining room into the den, as well as a comfy armchair and lamp so I can sit and read while I am supposed to be sorting books.  Phew - I'm tired just thinking on it.

How are you all doing on your projects?


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lickcreek said:


> Cindy, Congrats on the weight loss! While you're at the salvation army, why don't you see what you can find for fall, too? It's right around the corner. Are you at your goal, or will you be needing a new wardrobe for winter, too?!


Except for needing at least one more pair of jeans, I think I'm set for winter. My basic winter wardrobe is long johns, two pair of socks, jeans, turtleneck, and sweatshirt or sweater. As long as my pants will stay up, I'll be fine!:happy: I have been losing for about 16 months and need to keep going for at least another 10 pounds. When I switch over to my winter clothes, I'll have a bunch of things to go to the Salvation Army!


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I aim to tame the paper tigers that are occupying waayyy too much of my office. Older DD works 2nd shift and spouse is taking younger DD back to college soon. The dog is going along too as after the college drop off, spouse is taking a few days vacation with the dog. So I will mostly be home by myself with the 2 cats. I think I'll scheme a day off of work and really have at it. 
I've also been picking through stuff here and there, getting rid of few things here and there. Less overwhelming than a major scourge of the house.


----------



## shadowscribe (Jun 24, 2008)

DH and I live in an apartment while we're attending school, so I dare say my list will be no where near as impressive as some of yours 

*Deep clean pantry (everything off shelves, wipe down with heavily diluted bleach, put everything back up and organize. Wipe down walls with diluted bleach, and mop the floor)
*Deep clean kitchen (clean out fridge, cupboards, clean oven & stovetop, wipe everything down, sweep & mop)
*Wipe down woodwork in the family room
*creatively reorganize bookshelf so that a good percentage of this upcoming semesters textbooks can fit on one of the lower shelves so that they dont end up piled semester long on my kitchen table or my coffee table (like they did last semester!)
*clean out/reorganize bedroom closet
* clean/organize second bedroom (currently being used for as a storage space for random stuff that we either 1) dont want to unpack yet or 2) dont know where to put
* sweep off patio 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, but I'm sure that there is more...there always is


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Cindy*, congrats on the weight loss! I wish I could say the same for my own weight loss efforts - I am still nearly 30# heavier than I'd like to be. Just haven't made it a priority this year, even though I think I'd feel better if I did. I'm determined NOT to buy any clothes that are larger than those I already own, though, so I have some incentive!

So, how is everyone doing on their lists? It's been raining here so I've been working inside. I'm pleased to say that I have cleaned out and reorganized the storage room, put most all of the totes and all the Christmas decorations back in it, which led me to cleaning and cleaning out the den/library. I was able to clear out enough in there to put in a nice comfy armchair and lamp so you can actually READ in the library! :dance:

Same thing in my bedroom. Removed some stuff to the storage room and now I have room for another overstuffed squashy armchair in the corner of my room. I was also able to move all, but the woodstove and a saddle, out of the dining room. I'm not quite done with all the minor clean-ups, but it sure looks nicer when you walk into the house. My living room is organized, and most of the house is fairly presentable. I have plenty of donations for Goodwill, too. 

Still need to get the hearth finished and stove installed, the pool set up, hay shed built, and chicken pen finished, as well as bringing home the rest of the posts and wire. I'm making better progress on the inside stuff than the outside, but with the weather getting better again, I should be able to get on it.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

manygoatsnmore ~ Wow! You Go Girl! I'm almost too tired to tackle anything just reading your post! Sounds like you've made some major progress.

I've not done anything THAT noteworthy, but I have been thru most of the overflow of canning jars and got them cleaned up, boxed in new tight-lidded plastic totes, which have made it to the porch and will go to the shed as soon as I can get out there and make room. 

This weekend I made a dent in the mudroom (never ending battle - it's SO easy for everyone to step in, drop everything, and leave it lay!!) I got the major bookkeeping for the club up to date, so for the rest of the season it should be easy to keep up. That was a real cloud hanging over me! 

And I started rebuilding my garden beds. Most of my garden is done for the year, and I want to be sure to have it in top shape for next year. I really want it to produce well. Last year was great, but this year, due to weather and beds that needed some TLC, it didn't produce like I would have liked it to. So I have one (of 5) beds reworked, and 3 new ones planned to build. Then comes the fun of filling. But I want them to be able to settle out over the winter, so hope to get to them all this fall.

That's about it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Get my hearth and wood stove installed while the weather is still dry and sunny.
> Get the posts pulled and used at home.
> Put up the $20 swimming pool I bought Friday.
> Keep up with the garden and plant for fall. (keeping up, but need to do the planting)
> ...



Well, not a bad month. I still have some major jobs to do so I'll be putting them on the September to-do list...maybe at some point I can finally do that happy dance and celebrate the completion of the list.





Yeah, right.


----------

